# 3D-APIs für Java - Eine Übersicht



## whoopsie (15. Jan 2011)

Moin moin,

ich bin drauf und dran in die 3D-Sphären mit Java einzutauchen, hatte aber vorher noch nie was mit 3D zu tun. Darum habe ich für alle Interessierten, die sich ebenfalls an eine 3D-Anwendung in Java machen wollen, aber so wie ich noch nie vorher was mit 3D zu tun hatten, eine kleine Evaluierungshilfe für 3D-APIs verfasst. Im Netz befanden sich bis dato nur ältere Berichte, wo doch gerade Ende letzten Jahres neue Releases von diversen 3D-APIs rausgekommen sind.

Java und 3D-Grafik - it's engine driven

Für Kritik, Fehler und Ergänzungen bin ich immer zu haben...

Grüße,
Manfred


----------



## Marco13 (15. Jan 2011)

Sehr gute Übersicht, gut zusammengefasst, da wird man sicher etliche der "Was ist besser, Java3D oder JOGL?"-Threads hindirigieren können :toll:

Ein Szenegraph ist nicht unbedingt ein Binärbaum, sondern nur ein Baum (und manchmal sogar nur ein Graph, aber selten)


----------



## whoopsie (15. Jan 2011)

Japp, du hast Recht... :rtfm: Danke...


----------



## EgonOlsen (17. Jan 2011)

Ich hätte ein paar Ergänzungen/Korrekturen für jPCT:

- jPCT macht nicht nur OpenGL sondern auch reines Softwarerendering. Wer glaubt, das wäre tot, der wird sich wundern wie oft es benutzt wird...
- jPCT unterstützt zwar "von Haus aus" LWJGL, kann aber auch mit JOGL zusammen verwendet werden. Dazu benötigt man ein zusätzliches Jar, welches der Distribution beiliegt.
- Es erfordert nicht zwingend 1.4, der Softwarerenderer läuft auch mit Java 1.1
- Es gibt auch eine Android-Version davon namens jPCT-AE


----------



## whoopsie (17. Jan 2011)

Moin,

jo, danke für den Input... wurde eingearbeitet.
Die Einordnung der Engines belasse ich aber so, da jPCT am meisten auf lwjgl aufbaut.

Gruß


----------



## EgonOlsen (17. Jan 2011)

whoopsie hat gesagt.:


> Die Einordnung der Engines belasse ich aber so, da jPCT am meisten auf lwjgl aufbaut.


Ist ok. Ich glaube, den JOGL-Support hat sowieso noch nie jemand wirklich benutzt...


----------



## whoopsie (24. Jun 2011)

Aktueller Link zu dem Artikel:

Java und 3D-Grafik - its engine driven

Gruß


----------



## Empire Phoenix (24. Jun 2011)

Mal paar ergänzungen zu jme(3)
-> integriertes physicengine
-> integriertes netzwerksystem
-> (optional verwendbares) SDK im style der commerziellen engines
-> Shader basiertes Materialsystem (keine benutzung der fixed pipeline ausser im fallback Mode für Opengl 1.1)
-> Opengl 3.0 unterstützung (aka keine festen gl_Position,ect im Shader sondern per uniforms)


----------



## Marco13 (24. Jun 2011)

Vor einiger Zeit hatte ich mir jReality | Home mal kurz angeschaut, und kürzlich wurde ich nochmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht: Das bietet auch eine API und so, sieht ganz interessant aus.


----------

